# G-Sync wichtig....??



## MOHGTX (17. Mai 2016)

Halloooo,

Ich hab mal schnell ne frage muss man G-Sync haben? 
Oder ist ein Monitor WQHD mit 144hz ok (der hat zwar AMD free sync) kann damit zwar nichts anfangen, hab GTX 980 TI.

Danke im voraus


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2016)

Muss man WQHD haben?
Muss man UHD haben?
Muss man IPS haben?
Muss man G-Sync haben?

Die Antwort ist bei jeder Frage die gleiche. Mann MUSS gar nix haben. Man kann oder man möchte haben


----------



## MOHGTX (17. Mai 2016)

Ist der unterschied groß zwischen :
Monitor 144hz + g-sync preis 800€ und
Monitor 144hz ohne g-sync aber mit (amd free sync) 650€


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2016)

Der Unterschied sind etwa 150 Euro^^
Nein ... Scherz.
Wenn Du einen Fragst der G-Sync hat, der wird Dir sagen: Will ich nie wieder aufgeben.
Wenn Du einen fragst der 4K hat, der wird Dir sagen: Will ich nie wieder aufgeben.

Aber komischerweise haben wir die letzten 20 Jahre auch ohne G-Sync und UHD überlebt.
Ich finde g-Sync schon cool, aber für mich ist es nicht überlebenswichtig. Besonders im Bereich über 100 FPS wirds relativ uninteressant bzw. bis auf das fehlende Tearing merkt man auch nix davon.

Auf der anderen Seite: Warum spart ihr immer am Monitor?
Das Gerät das am meisten genutzt wird, das Gerät das am längsten hält (wie alt ist Dein alter Monitor?), das Gerät das eigentlich mit am wichtigsten am Rechner ist...

Ich würde mich eher fragen: Was ist wenn ich in 6 Jahren vor dem WQHD-Moni sitze. Frage ich mich dann: Warum hab ich nicht gleich UHD gekauft, bzw. hat mir jetzt mit G-Sync tatsächlich 6 Jahre lang etwas sehr wichtiges gefehlt?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. Mai 2016)

1. Weißt du was Tearing ist? Wenn Nein --> kein G-Sync. Wenn ja weiter mit Frage 2

2. Siehst du Tearing? Wenn Nein--> kein G-Sync. Wenn ja weiter zu der 3.

3. Nervt dich Tearing? Wenn Nein---> kein G-Sync. Wenn ja weiter zu der 4.

4. Nerven dich die Nachteile von V-Sync und Tearing? Wenn Nein---> Kein G-Sync. Wenn ja---> G-Sync.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Fragst der G-Sync hat, der wird Dir sagen: Will ich nie wieder aufgeben.
> 
> Aber komischerweise haben wir die letzten 20 Jahre auch ohne G-Sync und UHD überlebt.
> Ich finde g-Sync schon cool, aber für mich ist es nicht überlebenswichtig. Besonders im Bereich über 100 FPS wirds relativ uninteressant bzw. bis auf das fehlende Tearing merkt man auch nix davon.


Doch hier, ich.
Bei nem guten 144Hz Monitor merkst du eh nicht wirklich was von tearing.
Das Problem tritt eher bei 60Hz Monitoren auf.
Ich hab Gsync sogar ausgestellt, weil mir bei Ark und 40-50fps schwindelig geworden ist.
Ist aber sehr subjektiv und muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Chukku (10. Juni 2016)

G-Sync macht vor Allem Sinn, wenn man sich für eine hohe Auflösung mit wenig(er) fps entscheidet.
Wenn man also eine aktuelle High-End GraKa mit einem 4K / 60Hz statt mit einem 1440p / 144Hz Monitor kombiniert.

Von Tearing-Vermeidung abgesehen bewirkt G-Sync, dass das Spielerlebnis insgesamt trotz stark schwankender FPS Raten zw. 30 und 50 dennoch angenehm flüssig bleibt.
Da selbst mit den aktuellen GTX1080 Karten die meisten Spielen nicht in 4K mit konstant 60fps (bei max Settings) dargestellt werden können, ist das besonders wichtig.

Ich spiele z.B. mit einer 980Ti aktuell Doom auf 4K mit max. Settings.
Dass die FPS dabei ziemlich wild zwischen 35 und 60 hin und her schwanken nehme ich nur an dem eingeblendeten fps-Zähler wahr. Subjektiv empfunden fühlt es sich absolut flüssig an.
Von daher finde ich G-Sync ziemlich toll.
(schwindelig ist mir bisher nicht geworden, aber da reagiert wahrscheinilch jeder anders).

Bei 144Hz Monitoren und mehr als 90fps bezweifle ich, dass g-sync sich noch grossartig auswirkt.


----------



## TheLax (10. Juni 2016)

Da ich auch viel von zuhause arbeite war die Entscheidung zu WQHD eine prima Sache, auch die 144 Hz machen sich bei Spielen wie Csgo und Overwatch auf eine angenehme Art bemerkbar. Allerdings hatte ich bisher nur bei The Division das Gefühl wirklich von G-Sync zu profitieren. Hintergrund war einfach der, dass dort die Framerate relativ niedrig war wenn ich hohe Details bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung der WQHD-Auflösung ausgewählt hatte. Ich würde es jetzt nicht als Must-have deklarieren. Aber auf der anderen Seite, sollte man nicht unbedingt am Monitor sparen, denn wie oben bereits erwähnt wurde,  wird der Monitor ja praktisch immer genutzt und da macht es durchaus Sinn auf das eine oder andere Qualitätsmerkmal zu achten. Das kann neben technischen Spielereien wie G-Sync übrigens auch sowas wie eine vernünftige Höhenverstellbarkeit sein.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Juni 2016)

Wichtig ist G-Sync nicht, es ist wie immer und überall. Wenn man es hat will man es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Juni 2016)

Nutze selbst freesync und finde es ist eine Bereicherung!
Mich hat tearing sehr, sehr gestört.
Hatte einen sehr guten 21:9 Monitor (Asus PB 298Q) - welchen ich verkaufen _musste_ weil ich nicht mehr mit Vsync spielen wollte und ich das tearing nicht ertrug sobald Vsync deaktiviert war 
Wenn du dir schon einen neuen Monitor holst, dann würde ich da nicht sparen 
Aber nur Du kennst Dein Budget ..


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Es kommt auch auf den Monitor drauf.
Ich hab auch ohne Gsync keine wirklichen Probleme mit tearing.
Dazu noch, wie empfindlich man da ist.
60Hz Monitore sind da auch anfälliger als 120Hz+ Monitore.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Juni 2016)

Werde es heute mal testen wie es ist wenn ich freesync deaktiviere


----------

